# when will a baby horse shed his/her baby hair?



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

usually by 4 mths they are shedding baby hair off to their true coat color


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends.. If it is going to grey it could be age 10 . usually by age 1 .


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For their base color by three to four months but it can also depend on when they are born and the temp. If they are born early on in the cold season then you may not see a shed until much later. If they are born later in the warm season then they may never really shed - their winter coat comes in over their foal coat and is similar if not the same in color meaning again a longer period before you see a shed and their base coat.


----------

